# God of War: Ragnarok



## Hellscream (6 Luglio 2022)

Dopo mesi di attesa e rumors, è stato finalmente svelata la data di uscita di *God of War: Ragnarok*, attesissimo seguito del soft reboot della serie God of War, che segue la nuova vita di Kratos nelle terre norrene insieme al figlio Atreus. God of War: Ragnarok *uscirà il 9 Novembre 2022 per PS4 e PS5*. Teaser d'annuncio al secondo post.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Se mi mettono i mega boss come la prima trilogia risolvendo (per me) uno dei pochi difetti del primo, dico che sarà gioco epocale.
Già qui anticipano un mega scontro con Fenrir.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Luglio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dopo mesi di attesa e rumors, è stato finalmente svelata la data di uscita di *God of War: Ragnarok*, attesissimo seguito del soft reboot della serie God of War, che segue la nuova vita di Kratos nelle terre norrene insieme al figlio Atreus. God of War: Ragnarok *uscirà il 9 Novembre 2022 per PS4 e PS5*. Teaser d'annuncio al secondo post.


E io che speravo che fosse un'esclusiva solo per PS5 così da non dovermi preoccupare dell'uscita.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Luglio 2022)

Mamma mia non vedo l’ora!!!!
Me lo godrò su ps5 mamma mia che hype!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2022)

Ahahahah l'attore è veramente Thor, ma il dio nordico originale, non il belloccio Marvel. 

Ps.Potevano chiamare anche Kjaer


----------



## fabri47 (6 Luglio 2022)

Saga pazzesca, ma a mio parere la prima trilogia rimane insuperabile. In questo nuovo GOW si vede che c'è una ispirazione a giochi tipo The Witcher seguendo un po' la moda di quei giochi lì.


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dopo mesi di attesa e rumors, è stato finalmente svelata la data di uscita di *God of War: Ragnarok*, attesissimo seguito del soft reboot della serie God of War, che segue la nuova vita di Kratos nelle terre norrene insieme al figlio Atreus. God of War: Ragnarok *uscirà il 9 Novembre 2022 per PS4 e PS5*. Teaser d'annuncio al secondo post.



Non accendo la play 4 da oltre un anno, ma qui rischio di doverla riaccendere....


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Luglio 2022)

Ma cosa ci trova la gente in sti giochi?? Provai il primo god of war per curiosità, l'ho piantato per la noia dopo 2 ore.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Luglio 2022)

Mi sto segando all'idea di giocarci.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ci trova la gente in sti giochi?? Provai il primo god of war per curiosità, l'ho piantato per la noia dopo 2 ore.


A parte essere il gioco che ha ridefinito il modo di combattere nei giochi in terza persona ma io direi che proprio l'ultima cosa che può capitare con god of war è di annoiarsi.. 
Probabilmente col primo ti sei annoiato perché non ti riuscivano le sequenze dove serviva molto timing e dovevi rifarle molte volte, perché anche la trama era super e la grafica sempre al top.. 
Ecco semmai io per quanto mi sia goduto la potenza visiva e l'atmosfera dell'ultimo gow resto più legato alla prima trilogia che mi ha appassionato di più.. 
Prevedo un super gioco anche qui..


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A parte essere il gioco che ha ridefinito il modo di combattere nei giochi in terza persona ma io direi che proprio l'ultima cosa che può capitare con god of war è di annoiarsi..
> Probabilmente col primo ti sei annoiato perché non ti riuscivano le sequenze dove serviva molto timing e dovevi rifarle molte volte, perché anche la trama era super e la grafica sempre al top..
> Ecco semmai io per quanto mi sia goduto la potenza visiva e l'atmosfera dell'ultimo gow resto più legato alla prima trilogia che mi ha appassionato di più..
> Prevedo un super gioco anche qui..


Davvero? Io sono stato un grandissimo fan di gow, i primi 3 sono stati straordinari. Gli ho finiti tutti in modalità titano (o Dio per il primo), una fatica che non vi dico. Straordinari per l'epoca in cui sono nati, ma a livello narrativo non c'è proprio paragone con quest'ultimo gow. Qui per ora di falle e paradossi narrativi non c'è né sono, nei primi 3 non ne parliamo.

Lo sento spesso dire, ma non riesco a capire il perché. Comunque finalmente posso usare la mia PS5, comprata esclusivamente per questo gioco. L'ultima console che ho toccato è stata la PS4 giocando al primo gow nordico, ormai il tempo per giocare non c'è l'ho più, ma col cappero che mi farò problemi a trovarlo per questo


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Davvero? Io sono stato un grandissimo fan di gow, i primi 3 sono stati straordinari. Gli ho finiti tutti in modalità titano (o Dio per il primo), una fatica che non vi dico. Straordinari per l'epoca in cui sono nati, ma a livello narrativo non c'è proprio paragone con quest'ultimo gow. Qui per ora di falle e paradossi narrativi non c'è né sono, nei primi 3 non ne parliamo.
> 
> Lo sento spesso dire, ma non riesco a capire il perché. Comunque finalmente posso usare la mia PS5, comprata esclusivamente per questo gioco. L'ultima console che ho toccato è stata la PS4 giocando al primo gow nordico, ormai il tempo per giocare non c'è l'ho più, ma col cappero che mi farò problemi a trovarlo per questo


Io adoro i primi tre capitoli e, personalmente, ho trovato godibili anche i due prodotti per PSP. L’atmosfera e la tensione che ho provato giocando alla saga greca non le ho più ritrovate nell’ultimo per PS4: credo che per me abbia inciso molto anche il cambio di scenario, passato dall’antica Grecia alla Scandinavia. Ciò detto, credo che l’indagine condotta sui personaggi dell’ultimo GoW sia stata incredibilmente migliore: vogliamo paragonare Ares, un omicida che vuole solo distruggere, con Baldur, un dio dalla personalità molto più complessa e sfaccettata? Ares è un personaggio piatto e vuoto, in Baldur l’analisi psicologica raggiunge livelli più che buoni per un videogioco. Lo stesso Kratos passa da mero vendicatore a padre con un rapporto conflittuale con il figlio.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Io adoro i primi tre capitoli e, personalmente, ho trovato godibili anche i due prodotti per PSP. L’atmosfera e la tensione che ho provato giocando alla saga greca non le ho più ritrovate nell’ultimo per PS4: credo che per me abbia inciso molto anche il cambio di scenario, passato dall’antica Grecia alla Scandinavia. Ciò detto, credo che l’indagine condotta sui personaggi dell’ultimo GoW sia stata incredibilmente migliore: vogliamo paragonare Ares, un omicida che vuole solo distruggere, con Baldur, un dio dalla personalità molto più complessa e sfaccettata? Ares è un personaggio piatto e vuoto, in Baldur l’analisi psicologica raggiunge livelli più che buoni per un videogioco. Lo stesso Kratos passa da mero vendicatore a padre con un rapporto conflittuale con il figlio.



Non c'è paragone se si considera la psicologia dei personaggi. Qui parliamo di due epoche diverse. Lo stesso Zeus è assurdo logicamente parlando. Poi se parliamo degli dei, questi nordici sono "originali", gli hanno creati talmente bene e gli hanno dato pure una forza divina. Sinceramente è passato troppo in sordina il fatto che nei primi gow uccidevi gli dei come mosche, doveva essere molto più dura come missione. Una cosa che non ho mai capito e mai apprezzato.

Comunque si, la mitologia greca è molto, ma molto più coinvolgente ed appassionante di questa nordica.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non c'è paragone se si considera la psicologia dei personaggi. Qui parliamo di due epoche diverse. Lo stesso Zeus è assurdo logicamente parlando. Poi se parliamo degli dei, questi nordici sono "originali", gli hanno creati talmente bene e gli hanno dato pure una forza divina. *Sinceramente è passato troppo in sordina il fatto che nei primi gow uccidevi gli dei come mosche*, doveva essere molto più dura come missione. Una cosa che non ho mai capito e mai apprezzato.
> 
> Comunque si, la mitologia greca è molto, ma molto più coinvolgente ed appassionante di questa nordica.


Totalmente d’accordo: l’ho sempre pensato pure io! Il terzo capitolo, poi, pur essendo di altissimo livello, ha sminuito fin troppo la figura degli dei: un dio dev’essere il boss conclusivo, il nemico per eccellenza a cui accedi dopo ore di gioco ed esperienza, il nemico al quale sono tesi tutti i tuoi sforzi, non uno dei tanti.
Così facendo, hanno tolto “sacralità” allo scontro e diminuito il pathos della battaglia.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Luglio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi sto segando all'idea di giocarci.


Mamma mia pure io..
Comunque da qua a fine anno usciranno un bel po’ di cose. Hai la ps5?


----------



## hakaishin (15 Luglio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Io adoro i primi tre capitoli e, personalmente, ho trovato godibili anche i due prodotti per PSP. L’atmosfera e la tensione che ho provato giocando alla saga greca non le ho più ritrovate nell’ultimo per PS4: credo che per me abbia inciso molto anche il cambio di scenario, passato dall’antica Grecia alla Scandinavia. Ciò detto, credo che l’indagine condotta sui personaggi dell’ultimo GoW sia stata incredibilmente migliore: vogliamo paragonare Ares, un omicida che vuole solo distruggere, con Baldur, un dio dalla personalità molto più complessa e sfaccettata? Ares è un personaggio piatto e vuoto, in Baldur l’analisi psicologica raggiunge livelli più che buoni per un videogioco. Lo stesso Kratos passa da mero vendicatore a padre con un rapporto conflittuale con il figlio.


Ciao Ale, sempre un piacere leggerti.
Anche io ho preferito l’ambientazione greca, penso tu lo sappia 
Ovviamente il fascino della Grecia, della sua cultura e del pantheon olimpico sono tutt’altra roba e il terzo capitolo sublima questa ambientazione. Io comunque apprezzo anche la cultura nordica e infatti il nuovo god of war mi ha preso tanto. Poi quanto dici è vero: la prima trilogia è un prodotto poco maturo, nato in un’epoca lontanissima agli albori dei primi grandi giochi post prima generazione di play. Erano giochi più immediati, senza fronzoli e adatti ad un pubblico non troppo esigente. La nuova serie è invece un prodotto maturo, scritto come un grande romanzo/film come spesso succede oggi. Personaggi profondi e ben caratterizzati, soprattutto Kratos che ora è un personaggio dalla psicologia importante al contrario della sua prima versione abbastanza furiosa ma piatta.
Ho aspettative enormi per questo nuovo capitolo, non vedo l’ora


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Davvero? Io sono stato un grandissimo fan di gow, i primi 3 sono stati straordinari. Gli ho finiti tutti in modalità titano (o Dio per il primo), una fatica che non vi dico. Straordinari per l'epoca in cui sono nati, ma a livello narrativo non c'è proprio paragone con quest'ultimo gow. Qui per ora di falle e paradossi narrativi non c'è né sono, nei primi 3 non ne parliamo.
> 
> Lo sento spesso dire, ma non riesco a capire il perché. Comunque finalmente posso usare la mia PS5, comprata esclusivamente per questo gioco. L'ultima console che ho toccato è stata la PS4 giocando al primo gow nordico, ormai il tempo per giocare non c'è l'ho più, ma col cappero che mi farò problemi a trovarlo per questo


I primi GOW erano hack'n'slash, una sorta di versione occidentale di Devil May Cry o anche Dante's Inferno per chi se lo ricorda. Quello nuovo è un mix degli elementi che vanno di moda, quindi un po' di open space (non world), un po' di parry allla Dark Souls, elementi rpg lite alla Assassin Creed, ecc...sono giochi diversissimi sostanzialmente.


----------



## Butcher (15 Luglio 2022)

Mamma mia, non vedo l'ora! Non mi aspetto grosse novità lato gameplay (e mi va bene) ma grossi colpi di scena a livello di trama!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia pure io..
> Comunque da qua a fine anno usciranno un bel po’ di cose. Hai la ps5?



No, ho solo la Ps4. Penso che non la comprerò la play 5, purtroppo il tempo a disposizione è sempre meno, ma mai dire mai ehehe. 

Un anno fa ho anche preso il remake di Resident Evil 2, ci avrò giocato si e no 2 ore.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Luglio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> No, ho solo la Ps4. Penso che non la comprerò la play 5, purtroppo il tempo a disposizione è sempre meno, ma mai dire mai ehehe.
> 
> Un anno fa ho anche preso il remake di Resident Evil 2, ci avrò giocato si e no 2 ore.


Io alla fine sono risuscito a prenderla e sono soddisfattissimo! 
mi ritaglio sempre un po’ di tempo per giocare, sto giocando come non mai in questo periodo. Da fine 2021 ho giocato Watch diga 1 e 2, la trilogia di mafia, avangers, horizon forbidden west, judgment, la trilogia di Batman e ho appena finito Martha is dead. Ora sono su battlefield V e lost judgment


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io alla fine sono risuscito a prenderla e sono soddisfattissimo!
> mi ritaglio sempre un po’ di tempo per giocare, sto giocando come non mai in questo periodo. Da fine 2021 ho giocato Watch diga 1 e 2, la trilogia di mafia, avangers, horizon forbidden west, judgment, la trilogia di Batman e ho appena finito Martha is dead. Ora sono su battlefield V e lost judgment



Non ho dubbi che ne valga la pena, sarà sicuramente fantastica la Ps5. 
Spero di riuscire a ritagliarmi un po' di spazio per la Play almeno da Settembre...

Purtroppo il tempo è sempre meno, non solo per me eh, so che è così per tutti quanti. 

La metà dei giochi che hai citato non li ho mai sentiti nominare.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Luglio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non ho dubbi che ne valga la pena, sarà sicuramente fantastica la Ps5.
> Spero di riuscire a ritagliarmi un po' di spazio per la Play almeno da Settembre...
> 
> Purtroppo il tempo è sempre meno, non solo per me eh, so che è così per tutti quanti.
> ...


Io appena ho un po’ di tempo libero, gioco. È una mia passione e non voglio perderla.
Come mai non riesci a ritagliarti un po’ di spazio manco nel weekend?
Quando vuoi qualche consiglio su qualche titolo chiedi pure!


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2022)

Sarà mio ovviamente


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Davvero? Io sono stato un grandissimo fan di gow, i primi 3 sono stati straordinari. Gli ho finiti tutti in modalità titano (o Dio per il primo), una fatica che non vi dico. Straordinari per l'epoca in cui sono nati, ma a livello narrativo non c'è proprio paragone con quest'ultimo gow. Qui per ora di falle e paradossi narrativi non c'è né sono, nei primi 3 non ne parliamo.
> 
> Lo sento spesso dire, ma non riesco a capire il perché. Comunque finalmente posso usare la mia PS5, comprata esclusivamente per questo gioco. L'ultima console che ho toccato è stata la PS4 giocando al primo gow nordico, ormai il tempo per giocare non c'è l'ho più, ma col cappero che mi farò problemi a trovarlo per questo


Credo che la mitologia greca e l'ambientazione inevitabilmente siano più affascinanti di quella nordica.. 
Poi insomma, lì la storia era palese fosse creata su di lui.. Qua avrebbe potuto essere chiunque e si è usato Kratos solo per il suo fascino..
Il primo era davvero una roba clamorosa per l'epoca..


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ciao Ale, sempre un piacere leggerti.
> Anche io ho preferito l’ambientazione greca, penso tu lo sappia
> Ovviamente il fascino della Grecia, della sua cultura e del pantheon olimpico sono tutt’altra roba e il terzo capitolo sublima questa ambientazione. Io comunque apprezzo anche la cultura nordica e infatti il nuovo god of war mi ha preso tanto. Poi quanto dici è vero: la prima trilogia è un prodotto poco maturo, nato in un’epoca lontanissima agli albori dei primi grandi giochi post prima generazione di play. Erano giochi più immediati, senza fronzoli e adatti ad un pubblico non troppo esigente. La nuova serie è invece un prodotto maturo, scritto come un grande romanzo/film come spesso succede oggi. Personaggi profondi e ben caratterizzati, soprattutto Kratos che ora è un personaggio dalla psicologia importante al contrario della sua prima versione abbastanza furiosa ma piatta.
> Ho aspettative enormi per questo nuovo capitolo, non vedo l’ora


Ciao, Edo! Che bello risentirti!
Sottoscrivo in pieno quello che dici; a me è piaciuto molto Baldur: ho apprezzato tutto il tormento e il conflitto interiore che lo avvicinano a un personaggio della tragedia greca, ben più del monolitico Ares. Anche questo Kratos più umano ha un fascino particolare e ti dirò: sono contento di aver visto questa sua crescita, che rispecchia forse la crescita che noi videogiocatori abbiamo avuti in questi lunghissimi anni. Se ripenso al me del 2007, non so se avrei apprezzato un Kratos più maturo e riflessivo: all’epoca, da tredicenne, mi piaceva molto un distruttore seriale 
Secondo te, faranno altri capitoli con altri pantheon?

P.S.: dobbiamo tornare a scriverci qualcosa di storia/letteratura


----------



## __king george__ (15 Luglio 2022)

saranno almeno 5 anni che non tocco una console..se non per pulirla dalla polvere (dico nel vero senso della parola)

e infatti sono rimasto alla ps3  dite che è ora di aggiornarsi?


----------



## hakaishin (15 Luglio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ciao, Edo! Che bello risentirti!
> Sottoscrivo in pieno quello che dici; a me è piaciuto molto Baldur: ho apprezzato tutto il tormento e il conflitto interiore che lo avvicinano a un personaggio della tragedia greca, ben più del monolitico Ares. Anche questo Kratos più umano ha un fascino particolare e ti dirò: sono contento di aver visto questa sua crescita, che rispecchia forse la crescita che noi videogiocatori abbiamo avuti in questi lunghissimi anni. Se ripenso al me del 2007, non so se avrei apprezzato un Kratos più maturo e riflessivo: all’epoca, da tredicenne, mi piaceva molto un distruttore seriale
> Secondo te, faranno altri capitoli con altri pantheon?
> 
> P.S.: dobbiamo tornare a scriverci qualcosa di storia/letteratura


Ciao Ale, 
Hai centrato perfettamente il punto! Condivido tutto quello che hai detto. Il personaggio di Baldur fin dalle prime battute è stato interessante e coinvolgente, pieno di sfumature e decisamente ben caratterizzato. Questa serie si sposta dalla cieca e bruta violenza della prima saga, spostandosi su un piano più interiore e decisamente più maturo. È ovvio che da ragazzino non avremmo mai apprezzato un’opera di questo genere. A noi piacevano gli sbudellamenti e le cose truci  ma quello era il senso della prima saga, con una discreta trama di sottofondo.
Oggi è un kratos totalmente diverso dal primo e forse lo apprezzo un po’ di più. 
Beh sai, non credo che si spostino su un altro pantheon anche perché cosa rimarrebbe di affascinante? Il pantheon egizio ma sconvolgerebbe tutta la storia…magari qualche spin off?

Si, ci starebbe una bella discussione delle nostre!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io appena ho un po’ di tempo libero, gioco. È una mia passione e non voglio perderla.
> Come mai non riesci a ritagliarti un po’ di spazio manco nel weekend?
> Quando vuoi qualche consiglio su qualche titolo chiedi pure!



Non ho più la passione di un tempo. Una volta ci giocavo molto a play, soprattutto con amici, da solo, con i miei fratelli. Col tempo sono subentrate altre passioni e questa dei videogames è andata piano piano scemando. 

Sabato vado sempre in palestra, e quando ho tempo preferisco suonare la chitarra elettrica, piuttosto che giocare. Poi c'è tutto il resto: Amici, famiglia, morosa, le uscite etc. 

Il tempo è sempre poco e quel poco che ho preferisco riversarlo in altro, quando invece ho proprio un filo in più di tempo gioco anche a play.

Il lockdown mi ha fatto capire quanto tempo mi "porta via" la palestra.... Andare 4 volte per 1:30/2 ore è più di quanto immaginassi. Una volta non ci andavo, quindi avevo molto più tempo anche per i videogames.

Grazie per la tua disponibilità.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Settembre 2022)

Trailer dallo state of play di ieri


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Trailer dallo state of play di ieri



Non vedo l'ora di giocarci e di far fuori Thor.


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dopo mesi di attesa e rumors, è stato finalmente svelata la data di uscita di *God of War: Ragnarok*, attesissimo seguito del soft reboot della serie God of War, che segue la nuova vita di Kratos nelle terre norrene insieme al figlio Atreus. God of War: Ragnarok *uscirà il 9 Novembre 2022 per PS4 e PS5*. Teaser d'annuncio al secondo post.



Chi lo prende al day one? 

Io ho acquistato qualche giorno fa, in colpevolissimo ritardo (ma il tempo è pochissimo) fa The Last of Us 2. Una volta finito (penso 20-30 giorni) lo prenderò. E non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Chi lo prende al day one?
> 
> Io ho acquistato qualche giorno fa, in colpevolissimo ritardo (ma il tempo è pochissimo) fa The Last of Us 2. Una volta finito (penso 20-30 giorni) lo prenderò. E non vedo l'ora.



Presente! Mi arriva mercoledì da Amazon. Lo potrò iniziare solo nel fine settimana, ma non vedo l'ora.


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Novembre 2022)

Quando e se mai la ps5 sarà disponibile e ad un prezzo umano per i comuni mortali, allora ricomincerò ad acquistare anche i giochi. Al momento sono fermo e non ho fretta, posso aspettare.


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2022)

Io lo prenderò per PS4. Su Oled credo che renderà bene!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io lo prenderò per PS4. Su Oled credo che renderà bene!



Un po' tutte le recensioni dicono che il motore grafico nasce su PS4, ed è ottimo anche lì.

Io spendo al day one 80 cucuzze su Ps5, un'assurdità, ma God è proprio l'eccezione di una generazione intera per cui faccio una follia.


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un po' tutte le recensioni dicono che il motore grafico esce su PS4, ed è ottimo anche lì.
> 
> Io spendo al day one 80 cucuzze su Ps5, un'assurdità, ma God è proprio l'eccezione di una generazione intera per cui faccio una follia.



Sisi, anche io lo prenderà quasi subito. E' il mio gioco preferito e me li sono fatti tutti!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Chi lo prende al day one?
> 
> Io ho acquistato qualche giorno fa, in colpevolissimo ritardo (ma il tempo è pochissimo) fa The Last of Us 2. Una volta finito (penso 20-30 giorni) lo prenderò. E non vedo l'ora.


Prenotato per Ps5 al Day One! Sto facendo il countdown dal 14 ottobre


----------



## hakaishin (5 Novembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Prenotato per Ps5 al Day One! Sto facendo il countdown dal 14 ottobre


Ovviamente anche io al day one ma probabilmente non lo giocherò subito perché mi sto godendo gotham knights


----------



## Jino (5 Novembre 2022)

Non accendo la play da un anno e mezzo, ma nei prossimi mesi potrei fare un'eccezione per questo gioco....


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ovviamente anche io al day one ma probabilmente non lo giocherò subito perché mi sto godendo gotham knights


Io mi sto rigiocando per la quinta volta Ac Origins, in attesa del nuovo capitolo ambientato a Baghdad


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Novembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Io mi sto rigiocando per la quinta volta Ac Origins, in attesa del nuovo capitolo ambientato a Baghdad


Ma sai che non ho mai giocato ad un AC? Sempre pensato fossero abbastanza ripetitivi! Posso iniziare anche da uno degli ultimi o i primi capitoli sono davvero fondamentali? (La storia di fondo bene o male la so)


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Io mi sto rigiocando per la quinta volta Ac Origins, in attesa del nuovo capitolo ambientato a Baghdad


Comincia a stufarmi sai?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Novembre 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma sai che non ho mai giocato ad un AC? Sempre pensato fossero abbastanza ripetitivi! Posso iniziare anche da uno degli ultimi o i primi capitoli sono davvero fondamentali? (La storia di fondo bene o male la so)


Secondo me, con il passaggio dalla modalità stealth a quella GDR la qualità del gioco è andata scemando a discapito della quantità, con una serie di missioni secondarie davvero ripetitive e, purtroppo, ineludibili per il prosieguo della storia. Questo cambio si è concretizzato negli ultimi tre capitoli (Origins, Odyssey e Valhalla), anche se il primo, forse per la novità, l’ho trovato molto più dinamico e interessante: gli scorci paesaggistici dell’antico Egitto sono davvero fantastici e la storia ha una sua validità, cosa che non si può dire di Odyssey, dove ti inducono a girovagare per l’antica Grecia senza, però, che il tessuto narrativo del racconto abbia un senso reale. Valhalla, invece, l’ho trovato un buon gioco nel complesso. L’elemento più interessante dei tre è la ricostruzione storica e naturalistica, con il plot che è di livello discreto e la giocabilità non sempre convincente.
Con i capitoli GDR, la lore di AC è andata perdendo il suo valore originale, perciò potresti tranquillamente giocare a uno di questi tre senza “subire contraccolpi”: come avrai capito, io ti consiglio nettamente Origins


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comincia a stufarmi sai?


Nel complesso, Edo, mi trovi assolutamente d’accordo: Origins, per me, è l’unico che abbia spunti notevoli; Odyssey, ad esempio, l’ho trovato una palla assurda


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

*Restate on topic*


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Restate on topic*


Chiedo scusa, Admin: hai ragione.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Novembre 2022)

A chi interessasse, l'opinione del maestro sul gioco


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A chi interessasse, l'opinione del maestro sul gioco



Non vedo l'ora di Mercoledì. 
Però onestamente non sto cercando nessuna info. Non voglio nessun minimo spoiler, quindi zero recensioni, pareri etc.
So già che sarà un gioco pazzesco e me lo voglio godere e scoprire al 100% da solo


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

Ieri leggevo che in Svezia hanno ritrovato il martello di Thor perfettamente conservato. Lo avrà lasciato Kratos…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ieri leggevo che in Svezia hanno ritrovato il martello di Thor perfettamente conservato. Lo avrà lasciato Kratos…



Chiameranno Haaland per sollevarlo.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ieri leggevo che in Svezia hanno ritrovato il martello di Thor perfettamente conservato. Lo avrà lasciato Kratos…


Si potrà usare il Mjöllnir all’interno del gioco? Dovrebbe essere una figata assurda impugnare un’arma di questa natura in un giocone con GoW


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Si potrà usare il Mjöllnir all’interno del gioco? Dovrebbe essere una figata assurda impugnare un’arma di questa natura in un giocone con GoW



Secondo me lo fa fuori proprio con una martellata, dopo averglielo fregato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2022)

Spedito!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Novembre 2022)

Sono passato prima da gamestop, visto che sono andato a fare la spesa al centro commerciale. 
La commessa alla mia domanda "Mi puoi dare god of ragnarok per favore?" all'inizio mi ha detto di sì, poi mi ha risposto che esce domani e che non me lo poteva dare (ok lo sapevo, ci ho provato) e che se volevo potevo prenotarlo. Ma per prenotarlo avrei dovuto fare la tessera.... A quel punto le ho detto che non mi interessava fare la tessera, perché a play non ci gioco quasi più e lei mi ha detto "E ma sai, magari domani non lo trovi più, non so quante copie ci inviano" 
Come dire che non le hanno già in magazzino. Poi io ci passerò domattina appena apre ad acquistarlo, poi me ne vado dritto in palestra e me lo gioco la sera assieme alla mia ragazza. 

Madonna mia che antipatia sta tizia, era anche vuoto il Gamestop ero l'unico cliente. Bha.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono passato prima da gamestop, visto che sono andato a fare la spesa al centro commerciale.
> La commessa alla mia domanda "Mi puoi dare god of ragnarok per favore?" all'inizio mi ha detto di sì, poi mi ha risposto che esce domani e che non me lo poteva dare (ok lo sapevo, ci ho provato) e che se volevo potevo prenotarlo. Ma per prenotarlo avrei dovuto fare la tessera.... A quel punto le ho detto che non mi interessava fare la tessera, perché a play non ci gioco quasi più e lei mi ha detto "E ma sai, magari domani non lo trovi più, non so quante copie ci inviano"
> Come dire che non le hanno già in magazzino. Poi io ci passerò domattina appena apre ad acquistarlo, poi me ne vado dritto in palestra e me lo gioco la sera assieme alla mia ragazza.
> 
> Madonna mia che antipatia sta tizia, era anche vuoto il Gamestop ero l'unico cliente. Bha.



Sì, terribili quelli del Gamestop. Hanno fatto lo stesso giochetto anche a me, con prenotazione + tessera. Ciaone...


----------



## sion (8 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono passato prima da gamestop, visto che sono andato a fare la spesa al centro commerciale.
> La commessa alla mia domanda "Mi puoi dare god of ragnarok per favore?" all'inizio mi ha detto di sì, poi mi ha risposto che esce domani e che non me lo poteva dare (ok lo sapevo, ci ho provato) e che se volevo potevo prenotarlo. Ma per prenotarlo avrei dovuto fare la tessera.... A quel punto le ho detto che non mi interessava fare la tessera, perché a play non ci gioco quasi più e lei mi ha detto "E ma sai, magari domani non lo trovi più, non so quante copie ci inviano"
> Come dire che non le hanno già in magazzino. Poi io ci passerò domattina appena apre ad acquistarlo, poi me ne vado dritto in palestra e me lo gioco la sera assieme alla mia ragazza.
> 
> Madonna mia che antipatia sta tizia, era anche vuoto il Gamestop ero l'unico cliente. Bha.


peggiori in assoluto da GameStop, ti capisco! Io l'ho preso da euronics con 20 euro di credito psn incluso, domani si comincia finalmente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2022)

Arrivato, stasera provo l'intro e poi me lo gusto nel weekend!
LOL agli schiavi di Amazon... spedito alle 19 di ieri, mi è arrivato stamattina alle 8. 
*
Mi raccomando, TAG SPOILER per eventuali commenti specifici su trama, boss etc...*


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arrivato, stasera provo l'intro e poi me lo gusto nel weekend!
> LOL agli schiavi di Amazon... spedito alle 19 di ieri, mi è arrivato stamattina alle 8.
> 
> *Mi raccomando, TAG SPOILER per eventuali commenti specifici su trama, boss etc...*



Comprato stamattina nel centro commerciale in cui sin stato ieri, ma non da quei somari di Gamestop, l'ho preso alla Unieuro. Non so se ne avevano già venduti un bel po', calcolando che sono arrivato li circa alle 9 e 30 mi pare strano, però per ps4 in vendita ne avevano solo 3.

Vabbe io l'ho comprato. Non so se riuscirò a giocarlo stasera, perché ho un impegno, e lo vogliamo giocare assieme io e la mia ragazza, quindi dobbiamo trovarci per forza la sera.... Ma avere il pomeriggio libero, avere il gioco e non giocarlo è veramente dura ahaha. 


Propongo la decapitazione a chi fa spoiler.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2022)

L'ho iniziato e ho fatto i primi due boss.

Roba da non credere, mascella a terra!

Graficamente invece più o meno siamo ai livelli del GOW 2018 (che già era al top comunque), su PS5 ovviamente tutto un po' più pulito e fluido.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ho iniziato e ho fatto i primi due boss.
> 
> Roba da non credere, mascella a terra!
> 
> Graficamente invece più o meno siamo ai livelli del GOW 2018 (che già era al top comunque), su PS5 ovviamente tutto un po' più pulito e fluido.



Iniziato pure io. Ho giocato circa venti minuti. Sulla trama ovviamente non dico nulla, se non inizio a dir poco sbalorditivo! 

Non ho la ps5, quindi ci gioco sulla mia vecchia ps4. Rispetto al precedente capitolo resta comunque più fluido anche sulla vecchia console Sony, ma soprattutto son rimasto piacevolmente colpito dalle piccole migliorie che hanno fatto al gameplay. Kratos è diciamo molto più agile. Per fare un esempio: Prima le arrampicate erano molto più macchinose.

Toby poi vorrei chiederti una cosa: È solo una mia impressione o sembra che sia più facile? L'ho iniziato a livello normale e rispetto al livello normale di God Of War mi sembra più semplice.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Iniziato pure io. Ho giocato circa venti minuti. Sulla trama ovviamente non dico nulla, se non inizio a dir poco sbalorditivo!
> 
> Non ho la ps5, quindi ci gioco sulla mia vecchia ps4. Rispetto al precedente capitolo resta comunque più fluido anche sulla vecchia console Sony, ma soprattutto son rimasto piacevolmente colpito dalle piccole migliorie che hanno fatto al gameplay. Kratos è diciamo molto più agile. Per fare un esempio: Prima le arrampicate erano molto più macchinose.
> 
> Toby poi vorrei chiederti una cosa: È solo una mia impressione o sembra che sia più facile? L'ho iniziato a livello normale e rispetto al livello normale di God Of War mi sembra più semplice.



In venti minuti non so se sei arrivato a quel boss straordinario... intendo il secondo...
Primo boss


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Orso/Atreus



Secondo boss


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Thor! Che roba assurda!



Per la domanda... ni, nel senso che ci sono certe sezioni di combattimento facili, ma in altre (sono un paio di ore avanti a te) sono anche morto un paio di volte.

Comunque si può aggiustare la difficoltà al volo, per ogni necessità. Nel GOW 2018 a metà gioco avevo impostato su difficile, perché una volta potenziato mi sembrava troppo semplice. Discorso diverso per le Valkirie... dannate baldracche, ci ho perso i polpastrelli...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In venti minuti non so se sei arrivato a quel boss straordinario... intendo il secondo...
> Primo boss
> 
> 
> ...



Si ho fatto entrambi i boss.

Boh ho avuto questa sensazione. Forse è causata dal fatto che ad Ottobre ho rifatto da zero tutto god of war in attesa di Ragnarok e sono ancora bello in forma a giocarci per sto motivo qua. 

Stasera ci giocherò ancora. Io sono in ferie che avevo troppe ore arretrate e ci potrei giocare a raffica, ma devo aspettare la mia ragazza che torna a casa dal lavoro. Che palle 

Comunque è stupendo. È bellissimo vedere anche come abbiano migliorato la recitazione, che già era alta prima. All'inizio ci sono delle esce di Areus che sembrano veramente un film.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2022)

Finito!

Gioco masodontico, epico, pieno di momenti indimenticabili, per me nettamente superiore al GOW 2018.
Ma il finale e certe scelte narrative... mmmh, non mi hanno convinto molto.

La prima trilogia e il Kratos greco restano ancora i miei preferiti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finito!
> 
> Gioco masodontico, epico, pieno di momenti indimenticabili, per me nettamente superiore al GOW 2018.
> Ma il finale e certe scelte narrative... mmmh, non mi hanno convinto molto.
> ...


Mai piaciuto God of War ma leggendo il commento mi sta venendo voglia di provarlo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono passato prima da gamestop, visto che sono andato a fare la spesa al centro commerciale.
> La commessa alla mia domanda "Mi puoi dare god of ragnarok per favore?" all'inizio mi ha detto di sì, poi mi ha risposto che esce domani e che non me lo poteva dare (ok lo sapevo, ci ho provato) e che se volevo potevo prenotarlo. Ma per prenotarlo avrei dovuto fare la tessera.... A quel punto le ho detto che non mi interessava fare la tessera, perché a play non ci gioco quasi più e lei mi ha detto "E ma sai, magari domani non lo trovi più, non so quante copie ci inviano"
> Come dire che non le hanno già in magazzino. Poi io ci passerò domattina appena apre ad acquistarlo, poi me ne vado dritto in palestra e me lo gioco la sera assieme alla mia ragazza.
> 
> Madonna mia che antipatia sta tizia, era anche vuoto il Gamestop ero l'unico cliente. Bha.


ti rispondo in ritardo,il gamestop devi evitarlo come la peste: sono dei ladri e trattano male i clienti,non hanno mai i giochi che chiedi  una volta ho chiesto un gioco appena uscito,esposto bellamente nello scaffale,con tanto di pubblicità nella vetrina del negozio,il pavimento tappezzato coi poster del gioco....."mi spiace l'abbiamo finito!"  cioè,ma roba da matti. allora scrivi "scorte esaurite" no? poi un altra esperienza: ho chiesto una volta Fifa,era piena estate. la tipa mi fa"ma non ti conviene aspettare il fifa nuovo fra 2 mesi?" (scusa ma farti i caxxi tuoi no?? se io voglio comprare quello di quest anno cosa cax.xo te ne frega?? 
poi non parlo della scarsa competenza del personale,non sanno un ca. hanno sempre il telefono in mano,una volta ho trovato una commessa che si faceva i caxi suoi con la fila che aspettava....

davvero,sono ridicoli. roba da denuncia


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finito!
> 
> Gioco masodontico, epico, pieno di momenti indimenticabili, per me nettamente superiore al GOW 2018.
> Ma il finale e certe scelte narrative... mmmh, non mi hanno convinto molto.
> ...



Non l'ho finito ma quasi. Stasera probabilmente lo finiremo. E dirò le mie conclusioni.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finito!
> 
> Gioco masodontico, epico, pieno di momenti indimenticabili, per me nettamente superiore al GOW 2018.
> Ma il finale e certe scelte narrative... mmmh, non mi hanno convinto molto.
> ...



Finito. Gioco bellissimo, ma mi trovi in disaccordo. Il God Of War del 2018 per me è un gioco nettamente migliore. Il gameplay è migliore in ragnarok, tutto il resto no. La trama mi è piaciuto di più nell'uno, così come i momenti toccanti e soprattutto in gow 1 c'è Baldur che è un antagonista di livello assurdo. In Ragnarok non c'è un antagonista al livello di Baldur, il che mi ha deluso parecchio. 
Per me si sono giocato male tante ottime carte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Finito. Gioco bellissimo, ma mi trovi in disaccordo. Il God Of War del 2018 per me è un gioco nettamente migliore. Il gameplay è migliore in ragnarok, tutto il resto no. La trama mi è piaciuto di più nell'uno, così come i momenti toccanti e soprattutto in gow 1 c'è Baldur che è un antagonista di livello assurdo. In Ragnarok non c'è un antagonista al livello di Baldur, il che mi ha deluso parecchio.
> Per me si sono giocato male tante ottime carte.



Sul GOW 2018 io sono sempre stato un po' più duro rispetto ai pareri generali, perché l'ho sempre visto come un gioco "incompleto". Regni bloccati, varietà di nemici deludente, situazioni che si ripetevano, pochi boss (non mi andò giù questa cosa),, storia molto "Interiore" ma priva di grosse evoluzioni (finale a parte) . Baldur sì, era un ottimo antagonista, concordo. Ma c'era solo lui a rubare la scena. Era un gioco con un potenziale clamoroso, ma che non riusciva mai a rilasciare il suo potenziale nascosto. L'ho sempre definito un eccellente "prologo", ma non un episodio all'altezza della trilogia greca (di cui sono super fan). Un lavorone di Cory Balrog per dare nuova linfa alla saga, ha dovuto creare un gioco nuovo di zecca, un nuovo motore grafico, un nuovo sistema ,e quindi ci sta che non abbiano avuto il tempo e le risorse per completare al 100% la loro visione.

Ragnarok mi è proprio sembrato la netta evoluzione del GOW 2018, la realizzazione vera di quello che avevano in testa.
Come gameplay, situazioni, boss, personaggi secondari, brutalità delle mosse, missioni extra, varietà, ampliamento del mondo di gioco, va a migliorare ogni singolo aspetto del precedente. Come GOW2 fece per GOW1.
Ma forse fin troppo grosso e ambizioso, la mole di contenuti esagerata. In Ragnarok hanno volto mettere "GOW 5" e "GOW6" insieme e questo alla fine si è rivelato un problema.
Senza fare spoiler per chi ancora lo deve giocare o finire, proprio questa grossa ambizione li ha costretti ad "accelerare" sul più bello, e quella parte finale che doveva tirare le fila di tutto a me è sembrata molto superficiale, banale e frettolosa. Sia narrativamente, sia come conclusione del viaggio dei personaggi, sia come svolgimento degli eventi in sé. Il tutto un po' troppo "buonista", poi... troppo... ok la svolta di Kratos, ma qui si è esagerato. Certe "svolte improvvise" di obiettivi e idee non mi sono sembrate credibili.
Era tutto apparecchiato bene ma è mancata la portata principale per concludere una cena sontuosa.

Tolta la delusione per la parte finale, però il gioco lo reputo grandioso. Ciò non toglie che se devo rigiocare un GOW per godere sul serio, rimetto dentro la mia vecchia PS3 la Remastered di GOW 2 e GOW 3, i miei amati e indimenticabili


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sul GOW 2018 io sono sempre stato un po' più duro rispetto ai pareri generali, perché l'ho sempre visto come un gioco "incompleto". Regni bloccati, varietà di nemici deludente, situazioni che si ripetevano, pochi boss (non mi andò giù questa cosa),, storia molto "Interiore" ma priva di grosse evoluzioni (finale a parte) . Baldur sì, era un ottimo antagonista, concordo. Ma c'era solo lui a rubare la scena. Era un gioco con un potenziale clamoroso, ma che non riusciva mai a rilasciare il suo potenziale nascosto. L'ho sempre definito un eccellente "prologo", ma non un episodio all'altezza della trilogia greca (di cui sono super fan). Un lavorone di Cory Balrog per dare nuova linfa alla saga, ha dovuto creare un gioco nuovo di zecca, un nuovo motore grafico, un nuovo sistema ,e quindi ci sta che non abbiano avuto il tempo e le risorse per completare al 100% la loro visione.
> 
> Ragnarok mi è proprio sembrato la netta evoluzione del GOW 2018, la realizzazione vera di quello che avevano in testa.
> Come gameplay, situazioni, boss, personaggi secondari, brutalità delle mosse, missioni extra, varietà, ampliamento del mondo di gioco, va a migliorare ogni singolo aspetto del precedente. Come GOW2 fece per GOW1.
> ...



Allora provo a spiegarmi bene.
Il primo god of war non aveva i mostri giganti che tutti ci aspettavamo e non aveva chissà quanti boss, ma quei pochi che aveva erano di qualità immensa. Come ho già detto, un boss come Baldur non c'è in Ragnarok. Baldur era carismatico, teneva testa in qualche modo a Kratos.
A me non ha convinto la storia e l'evoluzione d'essa in questo gioco, tutto il resto è spettacolare e migliore rispetto al precedente capitolo, ma io ho acquistato questo gioco principalmente per la trama.
Si capisce che all'inizio volessero fare una trilogia, perché si hanno corso troppo in certi frangenti.

Non parliamo poi della mitologia Norrena, assolutamente stuprata. Per chi come me la conosce, ci sono cose veramente senza senso. Va bene è un gioco, ma a tutto c'è un limite.

Ora parto con gli spoiler



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In GOW del 2018 continuano a parlare di Odino, sembra quasi una creatura che non vedrai mai, creano un hype assurdo e cosa fanno in Ragnarok? Ti sparano Thor e Odino in casa dopo cinque minuti di gioco. Sta cosa mi ha smosciato un sacco. L'evoluzione amorevole di Kratos non mi è piaciuta per niente. Ci stava un suo cambiamento ma non così marcato. In GOW del 2018 ti preparano al Ragnarok ad una guerra assurda a sangue e morte e poi in questo smentiscono tutto. Il Ragnarok non è un vero ragnarok è una scazzottata, così come il combattimento finale contro Odino è osceno, stessa cosa per il finale. Kratos dice che per vincere una guerra bisogna essere disposti a sacrificare tutto, bene.... Un finale degno sarebbe stata la morte di Atreus o di Atreus e Loki. Odino e Thor non hanno carisma, l'unico mezzo discreto è stato Heimdall, ma anche in questo caso nulla di che. Angerboda l'ho odiata, così come il pezzo nel bosco di ferro. Ma poi è stato poco coerente il suo personaggio. Angerboda diceva "Loki devi seguire la profezia" poi no, anzi si, ed infine entra nel finale e fa come gli pare. Tyr in realtà era Odino, ma nessuno che si chiede dove sia il vero Tyr? La morte di Brok è stata buttata lì a casaccio, giusto per giustificare Sindri che distrugge la palla con l'anima di Odino. 
Jormumgard??? Lo danno per disperso.. Bha. 

Ed infine: Fenrir nella mitologia Norrena fa iniziare il Ragnarok e ne fa parte anche il serpente del mondo. Loki in realtà è un grandissimo pezzo di m. è il Dio dell'inganno per eccellenza. L'anima di Fenrir dentro il corpo di Garm è stata una cosa allucinante e senza alcun senso logico.
Il picco più alto del gioco è l'inizio con la prima battaglia contro Thor. Anche la morte di quest'ultimo è stata banale. Ho giocato con la mia ragazza e già a metà gioco le dicevo ci scommetto le palle che Thor verrà ucciso da Odino. Taaaac. Insomma, hanno fatto un gran macello che non mi aspettavo. Ho letto che c'è un finale segreto, che sicuramente più avanti sbloccheró ma per si sono giocati veramente male tutto quanto a livello di trama.


----------

